# 100 hour weeks



## Michaeljayclark (Nov 29, 2017)

If you have a vehicle that can do Uber XL and x....

What would be the income for 100 hour week gross?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I think you will be hard to find anyone who drives (or openly admits) that many hours per week.

Also, you earnings vary from market to market and hours that each person drives


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Market variant is too wide. Find your city and ask them there.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

some of those 100 will be good hours, others will be very bad.
So it's very hard to say.

XL is really only good late at night, imo. During the say you get single riders most of the time.

But if you're going to drive 100 hours, you'll make decent money. 
But, it's going to put am incredible toll on your vehicle, and you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michaeljayclark said:


> If you have a vehicle that can do Uber XL and x....
> 
> What would be the income for 100 hour week gross?


$850.00 before gas and expenses.



Michaeljayclark said:


> If you have a vehicle that can do Uber XL and x....
> 
> What would be the income for 100 hour week gross?


and your rating will plummit.

After the same conversation running over the same potholes 40 times in a day . . .


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Why stop at 100 hours? You’re leaving 68 hours on the table. There’s no rules preventing you from literally living in your car.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

my best week was $1032 28hrs mainly late nights 36.8 per hour. Not my average by any means. If your willing to work weird youll enjoy it (10pm-9am) avoid traffic hours and learn your cities rider paterns.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

100 hours? I guess anywhere from $5 an hour on the low side to $15 an hour on the high side.

The average would probably be about $8 an hour.

So $8 * 100 = $800 average.

But likely somewhere between $500-$1500 a week otherwise depending on factors such as the market and time of day you work.

But that is gross revenue. Plus the more you drive the more risk of things like accidents and repairs. I wouldn't go over 12 hours a day six days a week myself. That is 72 hours. I've done that before for months in a taxi. Doing 100 hours a week regularly will kill you fast one way or another.



tohunt4me said:


> and your rating will plummit.


Bingo. People overlook this. Just doing this a few hours a day means you will probably be fresh, alert, and somewhat happy. Doing this 14 hours a day seven days a week is going to make it almost impossible to stay fresh and in a good mood unless you are an android or something. Your chances of an accident also skyrocket.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

stuber said:


> Why stop at 100 hours? You're leaving 68 hours on the table. There's no rules preventing you from literally living in your car.


5 - 20 hour shifts.



Michaeljayclark said:


> If you have a vehicle that can do Uber XL and x....
> 
> What would be the income for 100 hour week gross?


Better to " RECRUIT ALL YOUR FRIENDS"


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

100 hours is stupid.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Really thinking about trying overnight consistently. No traffic means more earnings.


----------



## Michaeljayclark (Nov 29, 2017)

I actually find it amazing that there are so many that think 100 hours in a week is dangerous or stupid. 

Many truck drivers work 100 hours a week making the same amount of money about 800 a week. Others more of course. There isn't a major problem with truck accidents. 

So where has the American dream gone? There was a time when 100 hours a week was nothing and working less was considered lazy. 

Now the attitude is work less and hope the government taxes others to give you the difference 

And you wonder why the immigrants from eastern Europe, middle East, and southeast Asia are running circles around Americans


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> I actually find it amazing that there are so many that think 100 hours in a week is dangerous or stupid.
> 
> Many truck drivers work 100 hours a week making the same amount of money about 800 a week. Others more of course. There isn't a major problem with truck accidents.
> 
> ...


Right on.

Make America great again brother!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Michaeljayclark said:


> I actually find it amazing that there are so many that think 100 hours in a week is dangerous or stupid.
> 
> Many truck drivers work 100 hours a week making the same amount of money about 800 a week. Others more of course. There isn't a major problem with truck accidents.
> 
> ...


Actually I went to a truck driving school and graduated from it. The rules have changed slightly but you are wrong. In fact they aren't allowed to drive more than 10 or 11 hours a day.

They also have to take a 34 hour break after 60 or 70 hours on duty within the last 7 or 8 days. See for yourself:
https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/hours-service/summary-hours-service-regulations

Trust me. I've been a taxi driver for years and we worked 12 hour shifts. I would see what happened to people who worked 12-14 hours a day for 6 or 7 days a week. I know a few who died because of it (heart attacks). One person I know of was recently found dead in their cab. If the heart attacks don't get you the accidents will. You aren't a robot. You might be able to get away with it for a week or two but doing this will catch up to you. Please do not do this!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I will imagine in even the best markets, 100 hours per week is not worth it. You drive when demand is high and you don't when demand is low.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am online over 100 hours a week lol, But most of it is at home and I rarely do X unless it surges over 2.5

With XL it is only really worth early in the morning for airport runs on weekdays, and maybe dinner, but I am guessing there will be a ton of XL drivers in your market. On the weekends I am pretty much out of the house the whole day and night driving looking for XL and up.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Average ride will be $4-5. You'll likely do 2-3 of those an hour. Minus your gas. 

Uber generally will spread the love around to different drivers...there's not much you can do to increase your rides either except work Friday and Saturday nights.

And a 1000 hrs a week you will likely have some real slow hours. Bring a pillow and blanket!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Michaeljayclark said:


> If you have a vehicle that can do Uber XL and x....
> 
> What would be the income for 100 hour week gross?


If it's the week of the Waste Management Phoenix Open than $3k for 100 hours should be quite easy, but if it's the end of June you'll probably end up in the hospital with heat stroke after only making $1k.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> I actually find it amazing that there are so many that think 100 hours in a week is dangerous or stupid.
> 
> Many truck drivers work 100 hours a week making the same amount of money about 800 a week. Others more of course. There isn't a major problem with truck accidents.
> 
> ...


*wink wink*


----------



## Michaeljayclark (Nov 29, 2017)

If you think truck drivers only work 11 hours a day you are WAY wrong. 14 to 16 hour days happen regularly. 

If you get a heart attack from sitting driving it means you are eating junk food and drinking soda all day.. that's what causes health problems

Well I think I'll just have to try it... Start 7 am drive till 3 am next day... Won't be much different than what some truck drivers do, and still would except for the new electronic logs that limit you...


----------



## Oguzksk (Nov 11, 2017)

If you work in nyc you can make over 3K with xl


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Actually I went to a truck driving school and graduated from it. The rules have changed slightly but you are wrong. In fact they aren't allowed to drive more than 10 or 11 hours a day.
> 
> They also have to take a 34 hour break after 60 or 70 hours on duty within the last 7 or 8 days. See for yourself:
> https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/hours-service/summary-hours-service-regulations
> ...


Electronic driver logs these days for truck drivers. Not sure where he got truck drivers go 80 hours a week. Lol
Let this guy drive his uber car all day long & into the night.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

The best way to make $ driving for uber is to only work when it's busy. If you work when it isn't you're wasting your time. And time is more valuable than money.
Also, even if truckers do work that many hours (laws in California prevent this) but IF they do, they're not taking in different passengers consistently. They're driving in peace. Best of luck not wanting to punch someone in the head after 10 hours - wait til you see the people you have to deal with... Lol  and good luck.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't yawn with a pax in the car. They'll ask you how long you've been driving for the day!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Oguzksk said:


> If you work in nyc you can make over 3K with xl


have you worked in NYC?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> If you think truck drivers only work 11 hours a day you are WAY wrong. 14 to 16 hour days happen regularly.
> 
> ... Won't be much different than what some truck drivers do, and still would except for the new electronic logs that limit you...


Lyft Driver App will automatically log you off if you overworked. 
Uber will send some Mysterious Riders out to check on you.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

stuber said:


> Why stop at 100 hours? You're leaving 68 hours on the table. There's no rules preventing you from literally living in your car.


Lol. Damn man.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Michaeljayclark said:


> I actually find it amazing that there are so many that think 100 hours in a week is dangerous or stupid.
> 
> Many truck drivers work 100 hours a week making the same amount of money about 800 a week. Others more of course. There isn't a major problem with truck accidents.
> 
> ...


It is stupid because i make more in 40 hours then an uber driver on can make in 120 hours after his gas expense.

Who cares about your safety, work smarter not harder.

I value my time, both when on the clock and when I want to relax.

If You have to work 100 hours to make ends meat, you need to reevaluate your life choices.


----------



## Butch Cassidy (Nov 29, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> I actually find it amazing that there are so many that think 100 hours in a week is dangerous or stupid.
> 
> Many truck drivers work 100 hours a week making the same amount of money about 800 a week. Others more of course. There isn't a major problem with truck accidents.
> 
> ...


** as a retired O/O with my own truck.... I would like to comment on your ridiculous post: Driving commercial trucks are limited by the law of HOS... or Hours of Service on daily and weekly time frames. 
PASSENGER-CARRYING DRIVERS
11-Hour Driving Limit
May drive a maximum of 11 hours after 10 consecutive hours off duty. 10-Hour Driving Limit
May drive a maximum of 10 hours after 8 consecutive hours off duty.
14-Hour Limit
May not drive beyond the 14th consecutive hour after coming on duty, following 10 consecutive hours off duty. Off-duty time does not extend the 14-hour period. 15-Hour Limit
May not drive after having been on duty for 15 hours, following 8 consecutive hours off duty. Off-duty time is not included in the 15-hour period.
Rest Breaks
May drive only if 8 hours or less have passed since end of driver's last off-duty or sleeper berth period of at least 30 minutes. Does not apply to drivers using either of the short-haul exceptions in 395.1(e). [49 CFR 397.5 mandatory "in attendance" time may be included in break if no other duties performed] 60/70-Hour Limit
May not drive after 60/70 hours on duty in 7/8 consecutive days.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

It's now legal to be homeless and living in your car.....oh sorry officer...I'm a uber driver just waiting for a ping.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Please do two things. Re-read all the good advice posted in this thread and look up something called "the law of diminishing returns". Unless you are in a rideshare utopia where people need rides all day, everyday and there aren't 4 Ubers on every city block. Even then, you are putting your passengers' safety at risk over this nonsense.

It _still_ blows my mind that people would willingly give so much of their precious time *for base rates* to a company who could care less about your loyalty or work-ethic and will deactivate you at the drop of a hat over anything.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Folks, don’t feed the troll.


----------



## Michaeljayclark (Nov 29, 2017)

Butch.. I'm out in a truck now. You are just quoting laws but it's way different here on the road. It's not ridiculous to think a driver puts in a 16 hour day.

Wake up 8am. Drive 4 hours to delivery

12pm back up to the dock. Go on duty not driving 30 minutes then go into sleeper

4pm receiver still isn't done unloading.. 

6pm receiver gives you paperwork and you leave. Drive 2 hours to pick up

8pm back up to the dock. Shipper says be 2 hours.. 6 hours later you are loaded. 

It's 2am and now you say you can't drive because over 14 hours. 

TOO BAD shipper says leave property or be towed and banned.. takes you 2 hours to fund parking...

I've gone and talked with a few more drivers and the common thing statement. 

Ignore the forums, they are full of drivers who couldn't manage their money and only want to work 9 to 5. 

Funny how that's the same way for lease purchase drivers in trucking that fail.. they couldn't manage money and only wanted to drive over the road and be home every weekend.....

Give a listen to Dave Ramsey.. that little talk radio show with millions of listeners..

Work hard long hours to work like nooone else so later in life you can live like no one else being debt free and invested in their future

I'll say it again, what happened in America???


----------



## Butch Cassidy (Nov 29, 2017)

Michaeljayclark said:


> Butch.. I'm out in a truck now. You are just quoting laws but it's way different here on the road. It's not ridiculous to think a driver puts in a 16 hour day.
> 
> Wake up 8am. Drive 4 hours to delivery
> 
> ...


** of course I am quoting the law in response to the question. Those laws are there to protect the driver from being a slave to the company, and to protect the passengers from an over-worked driver. If you did not notice, the posted regs are for PASSENGER carriers. As to uber...? drive when you want, you are the boss. You are only a slave if you choose to be.

P.S. I was on O/O for 7 years with 1,000,000 miles, running flatbed. I have owned two different, but similar trucks, both new when I bought them. A nice little mid-roof Columbia with 10 speed, Detroit, with dual stacks; and a Coronado condo, 13 speed, also with a Detroit. And yes, I had Dave Ramsey on satellite and well as Kim Komando, and others, and used a bluetooth earpiece to talk on the radio. Now that I am retired, age 62, I put the CB in my pickup.


----------

